# OOC Thread for: Warriors of Dawn, Knights of Twilight



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi everyone, Warriors of Dawn, Knights of Twilight is the name for the IC PBP Game I will be starting up soon.  Sorry but the position slots are filled until further notice.  The current party roster goes as follows:

-Creamsteak
-GnomeWorks
-Kalanyr 
-Darkwolf
-Dalamar
-Mr. Draco
-Jarval
-Zack2216
-Deedlit

Rules for the Character Creation are as Follows:

-Characters are ECL 8, those wishing to play non-standard races or monsters should e-mail me (whisper_the_tiefling@yahoo.com), or go to the #IR Chatroom (see below) for my rulings on the ECL.
-Characters will be created via Point Buy, with 36 points to arrange as they choose.  Characters receive maximum hit points per hit die.
-Starting wealth for characters is equal to 9th level characters (36,000 gold)
-Each character will receive a minor artifact or similar item/power granted to them from the start based on their character's personality/class, etc..., any specific ideas email me, but note that overpowering ones will be turned down.
-Things from the following sources may be used (some things may be banned or changed if too overpowering however): Core Rulebooks, Class Splatbooks, Psionics Handbook, Manual of the Planes, Deities and Demigods, Oriental Adventures, Rokugan, Forgotten Realms Campaign Sourcebook, Magic of Faerun, Lords of Darkness, Monsters of Faerun, Relics and Rituals I and II, Book of Vile Darkness, Monster Manual 2, Spells and Spellcraft-any other material must be stated sourcewise and be typed and sent to me for approval.
-Custom and Specialized Classes will be allowed, they must follow a concept and be approved by the DM, however I will usually ask for several compromises.
-No more than 2 Evil characters in the party (GnomeWorks has filled one of the positions, the second is still remaining)

Our 'official' chatroom will be #IR on Psionics.net, almost anyone can use the java version up above on the links (Chatroom, to the left of User CP), after clicking join type /join #IR and you'll be sent to the room.  I'm usually there for several hours of the day.

For combat battles, I will try my best to update once every 2 days, I understand that some people might not be able to access their computer, and for this reason, when they post their character in the thread at the Rogues Gallery (Link to be posted soon as I make the thread), they are to include an Autopilot Action List.  This may be of three contingencies of the player's choosing, (Example:  Use a healing spell if anyone is injured below half health, healing the closest to dying.) 

If any of these rules are confusing please post so.  Also, post any questions, comments, etc... here  (Note that I am developing the world and plot still a bit).

Edit-We will also be using a Fate Point system too.

*Feat: *
_Fated_ (General)
Prerequisites: None
Benefit: You gain 2 Fate points per Chapter (thread reaches 200 posts or until I decide, usually when a major plot is finished)
Special: This may be taken only at 1st level.

*What do Fate Points do?*
_For 1 Fate Point:_
-Reroll one save or attack.
-Regain 5 hitpoints at any time (can be used to prevent dying if you're not reduced to -15 hitpoints or below)
-Regain a single spell cast or spell level expended.
-Reduce the extra damage taken from a critical hit to what it would be normally.
-Reroll Combat Initiative.

_For 2 Fate Points:_
-Gain an extra partial action, this stacks with haste
-Automatically suceed a save
-Regain 15 hitpoints at any time (can be used to prevent dying if you're not reduced to -25 hitpoints or below)

_For 3 Fate Points:_
-Ignore the negative level normally lost from a Raise Dead or similar spell.

All such usages of Fate Points are Free Actions.  No more than 1 Fate Point may be expended in a given round.

Note: Fate Points will also be gained via various other ways, including helping the DM (For this reason, Darkwolf's character gains 2 extra Fate Points from the start for helping me think of this game's name).  Fate Points may be gained regardless if you have the Fated feat or not.

*Update*  I decided you gain +1 Fate point when beating a foe considered to be a "Boss" monster or character.

Notice-Updated the list to include Relics and Rituals II, 1 spot for an evil alignment is opened since Kalanyr has dropped his succubus idea so far.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 8, 2002)

Rogue's Gallery Thread for posting your Char's stats:  http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=23511

*Note:* Do not post more than once there if you can to make it more easily readable, just edit them as you revise them.  Ask questions here.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 8, 2002)

Spell Erratta:

Harm-Gives Will Save (partial), on a successful save deals as much as an Inflict Critical Wounds spell would, although this cannot reduce an opponent below 4 hitpoints.
Heal-Same as Harm vs. Undead Creatures

The Following Spells are Limited:
Planeshift (Only to either the main world and/or the world the spellcaster/creature came from, so a demon can planeshift only to the main world or to the abyss)

The Following Spells Do Not Exist:
Antimagic Field
Astral Projection
Etheral Jaunt
Plane Shift
Shadow Walk

-Those, and other similar Planar-traveling spells do not exist in the campaign, very little planar traveling will be going on.  I also dislike antimagic field and the complications it may possibly cause.

This list may be edited some more a bit.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

Posted my character and his cohort. I'm thinking female cleric for her, but I have some questions regarding her stats.

I used 25 point buy for my cohort, is that correct?
Can I drop the extra domain spells per day, and drop spontaneously casting cure spells, in order to cast domain spells spontaneously (a variant I see often used)?
Speaking of that, Domain lists?
I did not purchase a primary longsword for known reasons, so I'll just wait for the stats to drop into my hand.
And for background, I will need some walk-through.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2002)

I've got a couple of questions:

1) Sollir, do you get Dragon Magazine?

2) If you do, how would you feel about me playing a Cansin (a planetouched race, only Chaotic rather than good or evil)?  How do you feel about planetouched races in general?

3) Do characters start with any Fate Points?  (A very nice system BTW, one I'll be borrowing for my own games )

4) What deities are you using?  And what domains are available to clerics?

5) Do we get extra ability score points at 4th and 8th levels, or is that already included in the 36 points at character creation?


I'm going away for a couple of days starting Monday.  I should be back Wednesday or Thursday.  I hope this doesn't cause a problem.

My character idea is currently a Cansin sorcerer, but I'll be willing to change if needed.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 8, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *2) If you do, how would you feel about me playing a Cansin (a planetouched race, only Chaotic rather than good or evil)?  How do you feel about planetouched races in general?*




That's almost funny... I'm playing a cansin, as well.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 8, 2002)

Do we automatically start with the Fated feat, or do we have to spend a feat on it to get fate points?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 8, 2002)

*Creamsteak:*
1) Use 28 point buy instead of 25.
2) Never heard of it, although there is a PrC in Faiths and Pantheons that has the same ability.  Rule 0-You can pick a single domain, this is to prevent someone with the domains of Healing and Magic to benefit doubly.
3) I'll post it later tonight when I have more time.
4)-5) Very well, I'll talk to you about a background in chat then.

*Jarval:*

1) Yes, currently I only have issues 280-299, with just a few missing.
2) Normally I would, but GnomeWorks is already playing a Cansin, and I would like to have players mostly be unique in their choices when they're non-standard.
3) Thanks!  All characters will start with 1 extra fate point, regardless if they have the feat or not.
4) I'll post it later tonight when I have more time.
5) Yes, you get extra ability scores at 4th and 8th

Edit-Also, note that sorcerors IMC can gain a metamagic/item creation feat at levels 5, 10, 15, and 20, they also can swap out 2 class skills for non-class skills (exception-no trading for Trained Only skills).  These abilities or others could possibly swapped for another bonus if you want a slightly customized sorceror class.

*Mr. Draco:*

You have to spend a feat but all characters will start with 1 extra fate point, regardless if they have the feat or not.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

Since I'm pretty close to a Quarter-Celestial, will my type remain humanoid, or will I become an Outsider?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 9, 2002)

Native Outsider, Planetouched are, and their bloodlines don't have to be half-celestial/fiend/elemental.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 9, 2002)

Darkwolf is gone, but I found a hole in my pocket. Fixed it, and I want to return 300 gold pieces to him.

Also, I think I've finally finished my character draft.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm allowing Deedlit/Lichtenhart if they still want in, boosting the party's cap to 10, I plan on going insane just as fast as Creamsteak, methinks... 

Anyways, I'll post a little rough drafts of what I have up for part of the campaign world that I've been working on later tonight.


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll wait to see the campaign world before I decide what I will play(Though I would like greatly to play a kender spellcaster of some sort, kender probably don't exist in it, and they aren't allowed as PC races.)


----------



## Jarval (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated my character.  He still needs naming, and his cohort needs stating, but the stats I've got for him are probably the final version.  I'll try to post a background and some personality info tomorrow.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 17, 2002)

Sorry Deedlit, Kender don't exist in my campaign world... 

I really didn't have much time to do anything today so far, and I'm swamped with work, but if I have any extra time I'll post snippets of campaign info (still undergoing a few revisions) later tonight.


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 17, 2002)

I didn't think they would, but I always ask.  I am curious to know which deities are in use, as I wish to play a cleric.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 22, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 27, 2002)

Just some tidbits of info while I type up the rest.

*The Empire-*The Empire (which lies in the land of Destonia) is the largest kingdom of western Parmecia, possibly of all Parmecia.  It's government is based on feudalism with the Emperor Domaric being the current leader.  The Empire is constantly expanding its borders, although about 12 years before the campaign begins there was a major rebellion, the Republic forming (more info later).  The Empire has the largest armies and has recently been spending its resources to dig up ancient artifacts and technology from ages long forgotten...

Main Rulers of the Empire-
*Emperor Domaric-*Nicknamed "The Lord of Massacres", the Emperor of Destonia is a veteran of many wars and is sometimes considered a tyrant with a steel fist-although his age and experience has improved his rulership capabilities.  He is known for being hot headed at times, perhaps due to his exalted position.  He has three sons, the first two to the same wife and the youngest to another, none whom are still living...
*Mageron-*The oldest of Emperor Domaric's sons, he is also the most spoiled out of the three.  Though exceling at different talents he usually stays out of conflict if possible, leaving his underlings to do his work.  He is served by General Spirial, whom is his assistant.
*Arrawnt-*The middle child of Emperor Domaric, Arrawnt is also one of the most mysterious of his brothers, being more recluse and cruel than the rest of his siblings he is said to possess great talents with magic.  Strange rumors are spreading about him and his dealings with unsavory people, but nothing is for certain.  He is served by General Crewart, whom is his assistant.
*Medion-*The youngest, and also most popular of the three children, Prince Medion is probably the only hope for the Empire's future once his father dies.  Medion is known for his kindness, more so than than his brothers he wishes for the best of Destonia.  He is known for being fierce in battle still, and although young he shows great talent at his age.  He is the only one out of his family to have blonde hair-his other siblings and his father sharing the silver hair that runs through their lineage.  He is served by Sir Campbell, and is assisted by Grantale-his advisor.
*General Crewart-*A fierce and experienced warrior, General Crewart is often arrogant in the current times.  He seems to have a rivalry with General Spiriel as well, and the two don't seem to be able to stand each other.  Crewart's army is adorned with dark blue designs on their armor.
*General Spirial-*The only female leading officer in the Empire's armies, General Spirial was not appointed without reason.  She is a talented commander with beauty only matched by the fighting skills she possesses.  She is a proud warrior who although hot tempered is unafraid to face other opponents who she deems worthy.  Spirial's army is adorned with white designs on their armor.


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 28, 2002)

Name:Quivalen
CN Elven Brd8
Stats: 20 CHA(From level gain), 14 INT, CON 10, WIS 8, STR 8, DEX 18

Skills:Maxed out Hide, Move Silently, Perform(Bones, Parody, Vocal), Diplomacy, Gather Information, Bluff

Spells Known: Daze, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Ventriloquism, Charm Person, Expedious Retreat, Tasha's hideous laughter, Invisibility, Magic Mouth, Charm Monster

Items:Cloak of Charisma+2, Wings of Flying, Circlet of Persuasion, Boots of Elvenkind, Helm of comprehending languages and reading magic, Figure of wonderous power(Silver Raven), all needed material components for spells
Feats:Fate, Run, Skil Focus(Perform)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 28, 2002)

Elven Ranger 5/Holy Liberator 3


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 29, 2002)

Pretty soon everyone will need stats for their characters at 5th level, except the items will remain the same for simplicity's sake.  Just change hitpoints, attack/damage bonuses, ability scores, spells known/per day, saves, and any abilities gained by level-hopefully it won't take too long.

Oh yes, please don't post them in the rogue's gallery just yet, I want everyone's normal characters posted before any future postings if possible.  Just post the 5th level versions of your char in this thread, you don't have to list out the equipment.

This is all for the Prologue Battle, which will be pretty big and will start this game, after the prologue things will fast forward a bit to the current time where the game will actually start.  Consider this a tryout battle to practice out your characters, get used to them and learn to use teamwork with your fellow companions.  Nothing that happens in this battle will effect your character's stats, if one dies, he will be ressurected at no level loss by the time the actual game will begin.  Expect this battle to start within a week if possible (need char concepts finished, although not backgrounds yet).


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 29, 2002)

Relevant changes:
Melee AB +4, Ranged AB +3
55hp
No Improved Flight feat
Bonded forms: Ash Rat, Dire Bat, Troll
31 shift points


----------



## Jarval (Sep 29, 2002)

*Angelo (at 5th level)*
*Human Level 5 Sorcerer, Chaotic Good*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 16 (+3) (inc. _Gloves of Dexterity)_
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 19 (+4) (inc. _Cloak of Charisma)_


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Melee: +3 [+2 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +5 [+2 BAB, +3 DEX]
Hit Points: 25 [4 + 4 + 4 + 4 + 4(levels) + 5 (CON)]
Armor Class: 20 [10 + 3 (DEX) + 6 (_Mithral Shirt +2_) + 1 (_Ring of Protection +1_)]
Initiative: +2 (+2 DEX)
Movement Rate: 60 feet (30 feet base, doubled by _Boots of Striding and Springing_)

*Attacks per round:*
1 Masterwork Light Crossbow (+6 to hit, 1d8 dmg)
or 1 Masterwork Shortspear (+4 to hit (melee) +6 to hit (thrown), 1d8+1 dmg)
or 1 Dagger (+3 to hit (melee) +5 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: _Mithral Shirt +2_ (+6 AC, 10% Spell Failure Chance)
Weapons: Masterwork Light Crossbow (1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Masterwork Shortspear (1d8+1 dmg, Crit x3, Rng 20 ft)
Dagger (1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)



*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +2 [+1 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +3 [+1 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +5 [+4 base, +1 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Sorcerer)
Spellcasting Prodigy (1st level feat)
Spell Penetration (Bonus human feat)
Empower Spell (3rd level feat)
Enery Substitution (Sonic) (Bonus 5th level metamagic feat)


*Skills:*
Bluff +13 (8 ranks, +5 CHA)
Concentration +19 (8 ranks, +1 CON, +10 _Ring of Singlemindedness_)
Diplomacy +13 (8 ranks, +5 CHA)
Gather Information +7 (2 ranks (cross-class), +5 CHA)
Knowledge (Arcana) +6 (4 ranks, +2 INT)
Spellcraft +10 (8 ranks, +2 INT)


*Languages:*
Celestial, Common, Draconic.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level.
+1 Skill Point per level.
Favored Class: Any.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 6/7/5
Spells Known: 6/4/2/0/0/0/0/0/0/0
DCs: 15/16/17
Arcane Spell Failure Chance: 10% (Mithral Shirt)
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost.
Level 1: Charm Person, Lesser Cold Orb, Magic Missile, Shield.
Level 2: Invisibility, Resist Elements.


*Current XP:*
Current: 10,000 
Next Level: 15,000


------------------------

*Familiar:* Hawk; *CR:* ?; *Size:* T; *Type:* Animal; *HD:* 1/2 5d4+5; *hp* 13; *Init:* +3; *Spd:* 10 ft, Fly 60 ft (average); *AC:* 20 (flatfooted 17, touch 20), *Attk:* Claws +5 melee (1d4-2 dmg); *SA:* Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Speak with Master, Touch; *AL:* CG; *Sv:* Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 6.
*Skills:* Listen +6, Spot +6.
*Feats:* Weapon Finesse (Claws). 

------------------------

*Auto Combat:*
1) Magic Missile it.
If I go below 10 hp, I'll turn myself Invisible, and summon the Deva to cure me.  Then I'll flee, with celestial cover.


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 29, 2002)

Relevant changes
Saves decreased
1 less point of charisma
18 less HP
3 fewer ranks in perform
Only knows invisibility for 2nd level spells

No more run feat
There's also a BAB decrease, but he never attacks anyway.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 3, 2002)

Changes made to be only 5th level.
HP: lose 48
Saves: -1 to all
Lose uncanny dodge(flank) and only gets 1 rage/day
-3 to WL, Jump, Intim, Listen
-1 to Str
total of -4 attack and -2 damage
Loss of Improved Crit


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2002)

HP: lose 16 hit points
Saves: -1 to Fort and Ref
Lose Weapon Specialization and Icy Burst
Lose 2 from BAB
-2 to all skills
Lose leadership

and

*Attacks:* Longsword +14/+9 melee; or Mighty Composite Longbow +13/+8 ranged
*Damage:* Longsword 1d8+8, Mighty Composite Longbow 1d8+6

becomes

*Attacks:* Longsword +12/+7 melee; or Mighty Composite Longbow +11/+6 ranged
*Damage:* Longsword 1d8+6, Mighty Composite Longbow 1d8+6


----------



## Mr. Draco (Oct 3, 2002)

Could I have until tomorrow to get the 5th level stats up?  Today is really busy for me and I have no time to work on it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 3, 2002)

That's fine Draco, everyone has approx 4 days to get their level 5 stats, prologue thread will be started in 1-2 days, but we won't start immediately with a fight (tho shortly into the scene yes) giving about 4 days to work with here before the stats for the combat are needed.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 3, 2002)

5th level version of Darcis:

*Darcis*
Cansin, Antipaladin5
Lawful Evil with Neutral tendencies

*Stats*
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 12 (+1)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 10
CHA 23 (+6)

*COMBAT*
Base Attack Bonus - +3
Melee Attack Bonus - +5
Ranged Attack Bonus - +4
Attack w/Darksoul - +9
Damage w/Darksoul - 2d6+5

Initiative - +5
HP - 45
AC - 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 deflection [ring])

*SAVES*
Fort - +10 (+3 base, +1 con, +6 cha)
Will - +9 (+3 base, +6 cha)
Ref - +8 (+1 base, +1 dex, +6 cha)

*EQUIPMENT*
The Darksoul (+3 Greatsword w/Darksoul ability; DC=19) [18,350 gp]
+3 Full plate [10,650 gp]
Cloak of Charisma (+2) [4,000 gp]
Ring of Protection (+1) [2,000 gp]
1,000 gp

_SPECIAL WEAPON ABILITY - DARKSOUL_
On a successful critical hit with a weapon with this ability, the opponent must make a Fortitude save [DC = 10 + enhancement bonus + charisma modifier of wielder] or have an equal chance (50%) of receiving 1 negative level or being instantly slain; either way, the user of the sword gains 5 hit points.
   A weapon with this ability also seems impervious to most forms of damage.
   This ability can also affect intelligent undead - however, they are immune to the negative level, and they must make a Will save instead of a Fortitude save.

*CANSIN/ANTIPALADIN ABILITIES*
Acid and Fire Resistance 5
+2 to Bluff [included in Skills section] and Search checks
Entropic Shield 1/day as cleric of level
-----
Detect good (60' radius)
Dark Blessing (Apply charisma mod to saves)
Harm Touch (Deal damage by touch equal to 30 points [level x cha mod] using negative energy)
Divine Health (Immune to all normal disease)
Aura of Courage (Immune to fear, allies within 10' get +4 vs. fear)
Smite Good (Get +6 on attack and deal +5 damage to good creatures, 1/day)
Command Undead (9/day, as though -2 level [3rd], as though an evil cleric)

*SKILLS [Ranks in brackets]*
Bluff +14 [6]
Concentration +7 [6]
Intimidate +12 [6]
Knowledge (Religion) +8 [6]
Spellcraft +8 [6]

*FEATS*
Fated
Weapon Focus (Greatsword)
Improved Initiative

*SPELLS (Bard progression)*
Per day - 5/5/3
Known - 6/4/3

0th (16): _arcane mark, inflict minor wounds, resistance, daze, detect poison, read magic_
1st (17): _cause fear, doom, shocking grasp, true strike_
2nd (18): _darkness, desecrate, inflict moderate wounds_

*LANGUAGES*
Common, Infernal, Abyssal


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2002)

When you get the chance try to email me some instructions on the map, in the case that I don't get time to go over it in chat with you. Just refer to the dimensions (30 x 30 for instance), and then mention the locations of things as best you can (A1, B1, etc works best for accuracy, but I can work with jsut about anything).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2002)

Xanadil at 2nd level (+3 ECL)
Pixie Male Rogue
Size: Small
Type: Fey
HD: 2d6+4
HP: 16
Initiative: +7
Spd: 20', fly 60' (good)
Alignment: NG
AC 22 (+1 Size, +1 Natural, +7 Dex, +3 Padded)

Fort +5
Ref +13
Will +6

Str 10 (0)
Dex 24 (+7)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 22 (+6)
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 14 (+2)

Combat Information 
Silvered Dagger +2 melee/+10 ranged, 1d4/1d4+1, 19-20 x2
+1 Composite Shortbow of Shock +13 ranged, 1d6+3+1d6 electric, 20x3

Special Qualities
Low-light vision
Sneak Attack 1d6
Evasion
Natural invisibility (Su): A pixie remains invisible even when it attacks. This ability is constant, but the pixie can suppress or resume it as a free action.
Spell-like abilities: 1/day-confusion (the pixie must touch the target), dancing lights, detect chaos, detect good, detect evil, detect law, detect thoughts, dispel magic, entangle, permanent image (visual and auditory elements only), and polymorph self. These abilities are as the spells cast by an 8th-level sorcerer (save DC 13 + spell level).
+2 racial bonus to Search, Spot and Listen checks

Skills
Bluff +7 (5)
Craft (Trapmaking) +7 (1)
Disable Device +13 (5) 
Escape Artist +18 (5) 
Hide +16 (5) 
Jump +7 (5) 
Knowledge (Riddles) +8 (2)
Listen +10 (5) 
Move Silently +22 (5) 
Open Lock +16 (5)
Pick Pocket +14 (5)
Read Lips +11 (5)
Search +13 (5) 
Spot +10 (5) 
Tumble +14 (5)
Use Magic Device +4 (2)

Feats
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Weapon Proficiency in crossbow (hand or light), dagger (any type), dart, light mace, sap, shortbow (normal and composite), short sword, club, heavy crossbow, heavy mace, morningstar, quarterstaff, and rapier. 
Point Blank Shot

Languages
Common, Sylvan, Elven, Draconic, Auran, Gnome, Goblin

Possessions:
+2 Padded Armor of Silent Moves (9155)
+1 Composite Shortbow of Shock (8330)
Cloak of Resistance +3 (9000)
Bracers of Archery (5100)
Vest of Escape (2000)
10 Arrows +2 (1670)
10 Masterwork Arrows (70) *
2 Arrows of Cure Light Wounds (214)
18 Arrows *
1 Vision Potion (150)
4 Cure Light Wounds Potions (200)
1 Antitoxin Vial (50)
Silvered Dagger
4 Trail Rations
Waterskin
Belt Pouch
55 gp


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks anyways CS, but I created my own map in Excel (doesn't look that great, but it'l do) after you got kicked off and didn't come back.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 5, 2002)

I suddenly can't use the chatroom.

I suspect that this is a computer problem on my end, but I'm not sure.

I don't know when I'll be able to get back into the chatroom.  For now, though, it's safe to assume I won't be there for awhile.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 5, 2002)

Try to join a different channel, like #dnd3e, otherwise, maybe try to reboot your comp and try again?  I would appreciate your help in a part of the prologue post if you can get in soon.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2002)

GW, can you join #dnd3e?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 5, 2002)

Nope.  The applet can't even connect, so there isn't even the possibility of using another chatroom here at EN World.

I also rebooted, and tried to see what that did - nothing.  Rebooting didn't help.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

Aldan Quelsta
Elven Ranger 5
Medium Sized Humanoid (Elf)
HD: 5d10+5 (55 hp)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30'
AC: 18 (10 + 3 (Dex) + 5 (Elven Chain Mail)  )
Attack:  Longsword +3/+3 Melee; Mty Composite Longbow +2 +8 Ranged;
Damage: Longsword 1d8+2/1d8+1 (Off Hand); Mty Composite Longbow +2 1d8+2
SQ Elf Traits,Favoured Enemy (Outsiders (Evil) +2, Outsiders (Lawful) +1),
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Sv: Fort +5 Ref +4 Will +5
Abilities: Str 14 Dex 17 Con 12 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 16
Skills: Diplomacy +13 Hide +11 Move Silently +11 Wilderness Lore +10  Spot +4 Listen +4 
Feats: Cosmopolitan (Diplomancy), Iron Will , Ambidexterity (Virtual), Two-Weapon Fighting (Virtual), Track (Virtual)

Ranger (2nd Caster Level) (1)
1- Hawkeye

Equipment:
2 Longswords
1 Mty Composite Longbow +2
Quiver + 20 Arrows
Elven Chainmail
(Will do rest of equipment soon)


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 6, 2002)

Regarding the applet, I don't even have the link to it. Maybe Morrus has removed it?


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

Here you go Sollir rip it apart at will.



> Lila (Alilsar, the Huntress Amongst Prey)
> Medium Outsider (Evil,Chaos)
> HD: 8d8+40 (104 HP)
> Init: +5 (+5 Dex)
> ...





> Alilsar is a unique demon, devoted to surviving amongst humans and eliminating them as quietly and efficiently as possible when ordered to do so or when the whim strikes her. Her basically human appearance and resistance to scrying and divination make her hard to ferret out and her ability to boost her own combat powers make her able to stike quickly and with deadly precision when necessary.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 6, 2002)

GW, I honestly don't know what your problem is.  I connected with the java client just fine(Dalamar, the chatroom link above still works to go there).  May I suggest trying a irc client like mirc?(http://www.mirc.com).  There are others available also, just search for irc clients somewhere like google.(http://www.google.com)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 6, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *GW, I honestly don't know what your problem is.  I connected with the java client just fine(Dalamar, the chatroom link above still works to go there).  May I suggest trying a irc client like mirc?(http://www.mirc.com).  There are others available also, just search for irc clients somewhere like google.(http://www.google.com) *




Downloaded it, and tried it.  Didn't work, either.

I'm pretty certain this is a problem on my end... I'm not entirely sure what's going on, though.

All I can say is that it will take awhile for me to figure out what is going on - but once I do, it won't take all that long to fix it.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 6, 2002)

Is it just not connecting, are you getting errors, or are you getting messages from the server and its terminating the connection?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 6, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Is it just not connecting, are you getting errors, or are you getting messages from the server and its terminating the connection? *




The connection is simply terminating.  No errors - just not able to connect.

I got an idea on how to fix it - I'm not entirely sure if it will work, but I think it will... only problem is that it will take awhile...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 6, 2002)

Let the Games Begin!

Note that the post is meant to be vague, the prologue will be as its supposed to be, an introduction to the characters and to help everyone coordinate themselves with the rest better for when the real battles begin.  There will be a much more lengthy beginning to Chapter I, including more of each characters motives for being where they are.

As a healthy reminder, I do need everyones Auto-Combat actions, and perferably in the order of importance: 1), 2), 3) as highlighted in the first post of this thread I believe, it will really help to make this game go smoother during combat (especially with this many people).

Thanks, and I hope everyone will have fun 

Edit-GnomeWorks, and maybe Kalanyr (depending on char choice)-don't post quite yet, after the first update I'll include a part to update the both of you so that you can post.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 6, 2002)

Nevermind, it didn't work.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 6, 2002)

Testing:


----------



## Mr. Draco (Oct 6, 2002)

Just a quick post.  Internet is acting up unfortunately...  Not sure if this'll post, but in any case, i'll try to email sollir my lvl-5 char (he has control of my character until i resolve these internet problems)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 6, 2002)

Kalanyr, I need the base creature for your character, some things look iffy-I definately need to talk to you about your spell-like abilities, they don't seem to follow a particular pattern except what spells can really help you


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 7, 2002)

Its a Marilith's spell-likes, with all of the non-alignment specific hurty spells swapped for buffing spells of  lower total levels .

(Though I do recommend limiting invisibility to 3/day or removing it altogether and dropping the caster level to 8)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 8, 2002)

I was hoping I could get with you in chat to talk about your spell like abilities but so far I haven't had the chacne to



> Spell-Like Abilities: At will- chaos hammer, darkness, detect good, detect law, detect magic,detect thoughts*, fly* , haste* , invisibility* , magic circle against good* ,mind blank*, greater magic weapon@, teleport without error (self plus 50 pounds of objects only),tongues* , true sight* , and unholy blight. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 13th-level sorcerer (save DC 13 + spell level).
> * (Self Only)




Change At-will Chaos Hammer/Unholy Blight to 3/day Chaos Hammer or Unholy Blight (any combination of them)
-Invisibility 5/day
-Fly (change fly speed to base movement)
-Detect Thoughts 3/day
-Haste 1/day
-True Sight 1/day
Change level of spellcaster to your own HD +1.
Take away, maybe change: Mind Blank, Greater Magic Weapon
Gain: Nondetection-Constant, can be renewed as a free action if dispelled.

-May need to downgrade a few of the ability scores, it seems pretty powerful still with some of my changes, but give me your feedback so far.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 8, 2002)

I'll try and be in the chatroom around 6 AM my time tomorrow, when I normally drop in.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 9, 2002)

If you are around this afternoon my time, I'll try to be home before 4:30 my time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll be leaving in about 10 min and be back 2-3 hrs. later, should spend about 2 and a half more hours on the internet if you can catch me then, it would be good


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry Kal, couldn't want for ya-out of time, pretty sleepy, and 2 tests tomorrow...maybe another day


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2002)

Must agree with sollir... school is a bastard with a bastard sword... and with the holier than though attitude.

I'm not sure what to do next with my character, so assume

1) I attack things openly

2) I move to protect anyone of my allies that is struck in melee

3) Well if neither of these things happens... I move forwards or some such thing...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 9, 2002)

Since I'm away for a few days, here are my auto-actions:

1)Scout ahead of the group while invisible
2)when things are strange use one of my detect spell-like abilities
3)In combat, shoot arrows from above while invisible, possibly on enemy spellcasters, maybe reading an action to disrupt them.
4)If under effect of see invisible and the like, run for cover.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2002)

*Auto Combat:*
 _Magic Missile_ it 
 If it's big, empowered _Magic Missile_.
 If I'm running low on magic, or it doesn't look too dangerous, use my crossbow instead.
 If it's *really* big, summon the deva and hide behind it...
 If I drop below 10 hit points, I turn cast _invisibility_ on my self, summon the deva to heal me, and flee.
*General Auto Options:*
Examine any interesting looking carvings.
Find something alcoholic to drink.
Try to stay out of the way of anything dangerous looking.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2002)

Sollir, would it be alright if I made the following changes to my character?:

Traded Chain Spell for Energy Substitution (Sonic)
Traded Levitate for Melf's Acid Arrow
Traded Summon Monster I for Lesser Acid Orb
Maybe traded Sonic Orb for Acid Orb


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 10, 2002)

That's fine Jarval, we haven't really started anyways.

No update today, hopefully tomorrow (2 more big tests tomorrow, hopefully that's all for the rest of the week)


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks Sollir.  I've made a slight change to the changes: I've taken Lesser Cold Orb instead of Lesser Acid Orb, and Electric Orb instead of Acid Orb.  This way Angelo has all elements covered


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 11, 2002)

I need the 5th level stat changes for Draco's char (Relanoth) and Zack's char (Ghaleon) as soon as time permits for you guys both to do so.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 11, 2002)

Those Demon's have DR greater than +2?  It's a good thing I do a lot of damage with each hit.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 11, 2002)

Where is Aldan at this point in time?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 12, 2002)

Your choice, if you're done with your character, he can be close to the doorway to the main room, if you want I can introduce him later.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 12, 2002)

Here is lvl 5 version of me

Ghaleon
Human male;chaotic neutral
5th level druid (5d8+20)
str-8
dex-8
con-16(20)
wis-17(19)
int-16
cha-14

HP:60(I think)
AC:14;  18 bear
move:30 ft.; 40 ft. black bear
With gmf- +8 2 claws, +3 bite
Damage: 1d4+5 claw, 1d6+3 bite

saves
reflex-+0(+2 bear)
fortit.-+9(+8 bear)
will-+8
+4 against feys

Feats
spellcasting prodigy
extra wildshape
faster healing (I heal 10 hp on a wild shape)

Abilities
wildshape 4/day(small, med), resist nat. lure, trackless step, woodland stride, nature sense)
Wildshape animals:eagle, dolphin(porpoise),giant octopus, wolverine, cheetah.

skills
Animal empathy (cha) +10 (8 base, 2 cha)
Concentration (con) +13 (8 base, 5 con)
Diplomacy (cha) +10 (8 base, 2 cha)
Handle animal (cha) +10 (8 base, 2 cha)
Heal (wis) +13 (8 base, 5 wis)
knowledge (nature) (int) +11 (8 base, 3 int)
Spellcraft (int) +11 (8 base, 3 int)
Wilderness lore +13 (8 base, 5 wis)

Languages
common, druidic, sylvan, elven, draconic

Spells per day

Spells prepared:
0
creat water
detect magicx2
lightx2
1
Cure light wounds X3
entangle

2
lesser restorationx2
flame bladex2

3
greater magic fangx2


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 14, 2002)

Everyone, please put your char's attack bonus and damage whenever attacking in a round, it makes it much easier for me to update.  Thanks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 14, 2002)

Sollir, I just want you to know that my Detect Good (60') ability is always on - so if any of the party is an outsider, and good, I would notice their presence if they are within range... (iirc the rules for _Detect Good_ correctly)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 15, 2002)

GnomeWorks, sure thing, as long as paladins don't have to concentrate to use it, you can do the same (not sure about this).



> Damage: claw 1d6+5, bite 1d4 +3, flame blade 1d8+2
> With flame blade, I will attack claw, blade, bite.




Zack, I'm pretty sure you can only either use 2 claws/bite *or* flame blade, but if there's anything in the rules about this, tell me.  All I know is that Flame Blade says it acts like a scimitar in all purposes and bears can't wield scimitars, and if they could you would be invoking penalties since a flame blade isn't a bear's natural weapon (so feats like multiattack wouldn't help).

So if you want to attack, you can either wild shape and move this round and attack the next or move and attack with flameblade (or some other weapon), your choice.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *GnomeWorks, sure thing, as long as paladins don't have to concentrate to use it, you can do the same (not sure about this).*




I checked out the PH, it doesn't say anything about concentration for the paladin's _detect evil_ ability.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 15, 2002)

then I will wildshape and move.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 15, 2002)

GW, it says it is at will as per the spell...which is just fine, but to use any detect spell at all you have to concentrate.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *GW, it says it is at will as per the spell...which is just fine, but to use any detect spell at all you have to concentrate. *




I must have missed the reference to the spell, somehow, as I don't remember seeing it...

What you say sounds reasonable.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 18, 2002)

Sollir, I would go to the chat if I could, but I can't.

If you have something you need to tell me, email it to me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 19, 2002)

Sorry Jarval, fixed that 3-magic missiles problem.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 6, 2002)

Small bump, I'm back, I'm sorry for the leave on short notice but I was very very swamped last week, alot more than usual (at least I'm hoping) and the ENWorld boards being down at some times when I wanted to update didn't helpa t all.  I'll be able to update in a second though 

Oh yeah, my newest addition to my DnD Shelf is the Book of Vile Darkness, and I'd like to say while I'm not sure if it was worth the $30 I paid for there are some very...interesting stuff I like in there, be afraid .  If anyone wants to use material from it, run it by me first and I'll see if I'll allow it.  Most of the Corruption type spells and similar allowed (not many though) would probably fit under demonic type lore in this game so it will be kinda hard to get your hands on some of them.  

Unfortunately though I haven't seen Draco in a very long while, has anyone seen him around lately?  He's been gone longer than me... 

Edit-Lol, I put Book of Eldritch Darkness, heh   Sounds cool though


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 7, 2002)

Sollir!  Wb!

Heh, you have the BoVD?  Would you mind emailing me a list of spells that you think an antipaladin would have? 

Unfortunately, I don't have the BoVD, so I would need descriptions of all spells you give me.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2002)

Welcome back Sollir   We were starting to worry about you!


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 2, 2002)

THWAP!
(For Lichtenhart)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 6, 2002)

Game Updated, I won't be able to update again til Monday night probably since my sisters are over this weekend.

Btw, I got MMII added to my collection for you shapeshifters out there


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 6, 2002)

I won't be able to respond a lot, though this isn't really a problem since the game is moving pretty slow. anyway, I will post when I can.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 12, 2002)

Few things to consider the LH has pointed out to me after I updated.

Xanadil should be at J8, not E8

Ganradh should be 5 ft. back further than where he is on the map, and he shouldn't have taken the AoOs from the golems, but should have taken the first 2 rolls if they were successful (readied actions), the golems also would have taken a single step forward if this was the case.  

Sorry for the inconveniance.


Btw: Considering allowing Four Colors to Fantasy Hero class in this game at a restriction (limited to a special race, god-born or similar, ECL race), but I would like to hear some opinions on this, whether it might be overboard enough already   Only 1 or 2 would be allowed in the group if anyone wanted to play one though due to their rarity.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm against FCtF, it's not as flavorful as I feel it claimes to be.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't have FCtF, so I can't comment...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi everyone, sorry for the slow posting as of late.  I won't be able to update til Friday or Saturday again probably, but then my Christmas break begins and if possible I would like to finish the battle within the 2 weeks I have, updating every 2 or 3 days.  I understand that several people might have plans, but just be sure to leave a few auto-pilot actions if you do so.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 16, 2002)

Darkwolf - I know how you feel.  Getting the crap beat out of you is no fun, especially when someone who is supposed to be worse at combat than you is doing better.

I just wanted to say, OoC, that I didn't mean to be offensive or mean in my IC post... Darcis is arrogant and generally a jerk.  That's going to show through in everything he says.

Sorry.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry everyone, update today, I just got a brand new comp and have had trouble setting up my cable modem (right now I have to use crappy, free MSN )


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 25, 2002)

Erm, I just realized that I don't have Excel installed to do the map for the battle right now, so i'll stave off the update til the day after X-mas (really, really sorry!)

Off Topic wise, I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 29, 2002)

Updated, without a map though, reasons stated on top of the update.  I also updated the first post, I decided (before Darcis killed GnomeWorks though) that if you get the killing blow on a 'boss' monster you get a fate point.

I also added in the books I said I got to the list.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 1, 2003)

Gr, I'm still alive, but I can't seem to get my map program down here...

Anyone suggest any simple map making programs I can DL off some website, or do you think we could struggle with a description?


----------

